# S/P Alleged Sexual Assult



## dballard2004 (Feb 5, 2010)

What ICD-9 code would we use for the dx of "status post alleged sexual assault?" 

Thanks.


----------



## eadun2000 (Feb 5, 2010)

V71.5


----------



## dballard2004 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

